# Zeus trojan on facebook..



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.techspot.com/news/52795-...ebook-being-used-to-spread-the-infection.html

"The infamous Zeus malware has once again resurfaced, but this time it&#8217;s using Facebook to further its crime spree. First detected in 2007, Zeus has infected millions of computers over the past six years. Despite the efforts of numerous security firms to combat the Trojan horse, it has only gotten stronger with age."

"The big concern is how little Facebook is doing to combat the threat."


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

You can't get it just from being on Facebook, posting or visiting your friends pages. You only get it by clicking on a fake link or fake profile. So just be careful to not click on any links you're unsure of or links a friend shares that just don't sound right or too good to be true.

For instance, there was one a while back that most saw that said something to the effect of "see who's checking out your profile". Another was a NFL petition to sign.

Even if you do get the virus, it won't take your bank account info until you log onto your bank account with your username and password. It sits in the background and waits until you do that so it can obtain that personal information, then goes after it once that info is passed on to the program. So the good news is, even if you do get the virus you can deal with it long before anything bad happens. The key is to run a good virus scan (be sure to update your virus scanner first) before accessing any financially related accounts; which is something you should already be making a habit of anyway -- just to be on the safe side.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Also make sure your virus protection is "up to date". There is no other better protection then a good Virus Protection and have to updated regally. And even if I am on a Mac I still have a good virus protection installed.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I wonder if that is what has happened to my DS, all of a sudden her facebook link says she is deactivated?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

The virus/trojan doesn't do a thing to your facebook account; it runs in the background (after you click the 'fake' link) to get your loggin information for other financial accounts (reads your username/passwords/etc.) when you type them in on other sites. It's a trojan to steal money; not something to mess up your system or programs like other viruses. 

Your DS had to have deactivated his facebook account himself. If he wishes to reactivate it, all he has to do is log into facebook using that accounts password. That will _automatically_ reactives his account.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

That's why I won't even visit the HT FB page during host site crashes. You can't trust anything posted to the wall on FB.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

You safely can, just don't click on link or a business profile you don't know.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

True, however Zuck has that site so muddled now its become the Typhoid Mary of the internet with the way it jacks data and spreads it around. I will leave FB to Zuck's Zombies to populate and play at.

Even when I am contracted to data mine potential job applicants with a customers corporate log in I choose to use a system at their facility to go to Zombieland to prevent FB spamming related to my personal IP route.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Some tips for viruses:
1. If you get some sort of popup like "Your computer is infected ..." or if your computer acts odd after clicking on a FB link, you probably have a virus attacking.
2. When you detect a possible attack, immediately unpower your computer via pressing the power button for 5 to 10 seconds - this stops the virus from fully installing. Also, it prevents it from destroying your restore points.
3. Restart in Safe Mode - you should get a prompt with this option. Otherwise, press F8 in Windows 7 or see http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/f/windows-safe-mode.htm Shift F8 might work for you in Windows 8 if you do it at just the right time.
4. In Safe Mode, choose to Restore to a previous restore point. In Vista, a popup allowed you to do this on startup. 

At any rate, I have done this a number of times in the past. Once a virus destroys you restore points, you may be sunk, however.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I visit FB many times a day as I have friends that post there. FB is safe if you just look at what others have posted and not going to something that is a link. It is a good way to stay in touch with friends that I have met in other states as well as when I lived in AZ. I love. I even found a friend that I had lost track of for 10 years.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> I visit FB many times a day as I have friends that post there. FB is safe if you just look at what others have posted and not going to something that is a link. It is a good way to stay in touch with friends that I have met in other states as well as when I lived in AZ. I love. I even found a friend that I had lost track of for 10 years.


Exactly! :goodjob:

_You, yourself, have to cause the infection to happen_ -- by clicking a false link. You're not going to get any virus just from visiting Facebook or keeping in touch with your family & friends. Clicking on a friend, making new friends you know, posting, reading your friends wall, looking at friends photos, etc. of anyone you personally know is perfectly safe. 

It's *only* when you go clicking on _unknown_ people or unknown sponsors links that can activate the trojan. 

Just think of it like how you aren't suppose to click on an email from an unknown person/company in order to avoid a virus. Same exact thing.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

MichaelZ said:


> Some tips for viruses:
> 1. If you get some sort of popup like "Your computer is infected ..." or if your computer acts odd after clicking on a FB link, you probably have a virus attacking.
> 2. When you detect a possible attack, immediately unpower your computer via pressing the power button for 5 to 10 seconds - this stops the virus from fully installing. Also, it prevents it from destroying your restore points.
> 3. Restart in Safe Mode - you should get a prompt with this option. Otherwise, press F8 in Windows 7 or see http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/f/windows-safe-mode.htm Shift F8 might work for you in Windows 8 if you do it at just the right time.
> ...


That only works for older dated viruses. If you're getting a pop-up you already have it installing. Today's viruses only need a couple of seconds access to be there - if even waiting waiting in the wings to fully install while you're not seeing it happen. Restoring to a previous restore point doesn't get rid of viruses nor the remnents of a virus --only a good updated virus scanner will.

Also, even if a virus deletes your last restore point, your not sunk. You can get rid of the virus and your system can be restored fully. In almost every case, it only 'appears' to have deleted your files. They are still there but there is a process you need to go through to bring them back into view. 

If that ever happens and you're having trouble getting it restored, just do a post here and we'll help.


----------

